# evopad 100 patches, available in the uk?



## Shellyj

Hi again, unfortunately I had a below the 7mm lining scan today, and have decided to switch estraderm patches for the evopad 100, which I got in Spain lastyear, and seemed to work much better for me.
I will need more to complete the cycle, any ideas where they can be got?

Love Shellyjxxx

p.S can lining be affected by prednisolone or by taking a lot of omega 3? Never had such a poor lining before!


----------



## mazv

Hi shelly,

Sorry to hear lining not thick enough yet   Hopefully another few days will help it to thicken up  

I'm afraid Evopad aren't available on prescription in the UK, they are only marketed in Spain. They are imported into the UK under the EU parallel import rules (hard to explain but this is a kind of complicated trade arrangement where EU medicines can be imported into the UK and used for generic name prescriptions instead of UK branded medicines) If you had a prescription for generic estradiol 6.4mg patches (100micrograms/24 hours) then there is a possibility that you could get the Evopad brand if the Pharmacy you went to used parallel import products but it would be pot luck really. The company that import them into the UK are Stephar (UK) Limited, you could contact them and ask if they still import them and who they supply to. You can't get them directly as they are a prescription only medicine.

Have you spoken to your clinic/doctor about other alternatives instead?

Maz x


----------



## Shellyj

Hi Maz, many , many thanks for all your help.
The clinic have advised me to take one 2 mg progynova on top of the patches. 
Im out there tomorrow, so will see what they say on monday.

Do the different patches vary a lot in strength? I had a 13mm lining last time on evopad100, so wasnt expecting such a poor result on the estradem 1oo. 
The evopad were changed every 2 days, estraderm every 3 -4!

I think Ive managed to order some without a prescription online, I have enough leftover from last cycle to last two weeks !

Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## mazv

Hi Shelly,

As far as I'm aware the patches are exactly the same and contain the same amount of estradiol and have the same dose release rate. The body is a strange thing   reacts differently at different times. I suppose ths is why no 2 cycles are ever exactly the same   The Progynova tablets should help to boost the hormone levels and hopefully lining will be thickening up nicely now   

Maz x


----------

